# Movie Furs



## Aura (Aug 16, 2009)

Or should I say Disney furs? I don't know I guess I was just watching Pinocchio and I just realized "Honest John" was a antrho fox o-o How do you not notice these things when you're kids?

Anyway. Other movie furs (anthro's specifically since there's allot of ferals)


----------



## Wildside (Aug 16, 2009)

Y'know what? now that I actually think about it I don't recall seeing many movie furs...

Madagascar if you count them as fur

This one movie where this kid wants a brother but he's a little furry mouse...I forget the name. GRR. 

In one of the Harry Potter movies, I think either Harry or Ron have to fight a werewolf at some point.

Pretty much every cartoon from Who Framed Rodger Rabbit.

Still thinking of some, gimme a minute. >_>


----------



## Aurali (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't take these things as "furry"
and as a kid.. it just all blends in naturally.


----------



## Aura (Aug 16, 2009)

There was Disney's version of Robin Hood too where Robin was an anthro fox and so are most of the characters. But I think it's mostly Disney that came out with furs and used anthros in them.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 16, 2009)

Wildside said:


> This one movie where this kid wants a brother but he's a little furry mouse...I forget the name. GRR.


Stuart Little?


----------



## FalseEnthusiasm (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with Eli.
These things don't relaly strike me as "furries" at all. They're are just childrens cartoons; like dresing as and animal for halloween. Hell, did "furry" even exist then?

Animals, in real life, do not act as humans do. Obviously.
So Honest John, the Aristocrats, 101 dalmations, etc were created more by a means of fantasy, not furry.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 16, 2009)

Eli said:


> I don't take these things as "furry"


This. Nothing mainstream is "furry" until confirmed.
That's why VGCats isn't furry. 2kinds isn't furry. And there's no way these pantless fashionable cartoon animals from the early twentieth century are furries.



Aura said:


> Anyway. Other movie furs (anthro's specifically since there's allot of ferals)


Yes, I hope we don't count ferals as well. Else we'll soon find an excuse to make Die Hard furry. And I hope you know there's a section for movies & media, The Tube.

On a side note, I saw Madagascar 2. The first one was better.


----------



## Aura (Aug 16, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> This. Nothing mainstream is "furry" until confirmed.
> That's why VGCats isn't furry. 2kinds isn't furry. And there's no way these pantless fashionable cartoon animals from the early twentieth century are furries.
> 
> Yes, I hope we don't count ferals as well. Else we'll soon find an excuse to make Die Hard furry. And I hope you know there's a section for movies & media, The Tube.
> ...


Didn't know if I was posting this in the right spot to start with, but I meant cartoon movies.

As for whether they're furry or not, how do we know if anything is furry whether it be innocent like a children's movie or sexual and adult? Personally, I don't care what mainstream calls it or if its innocent or sexual. If it's not furry because it's only mainstream or because it's innocent, then we're only supporting that furry is just a sexual kink. I know I'm not the only one to see it as more than sex, so why do we only support that personification?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2009)

FalseEnthusiasm said:


> Hell, did "furry" even exist then?




Nope.


----------



## Matt (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah, disney is like that.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 17, 2009)

Aura said:


> Didn't know if I was posting this in the right spot to start with, but I meant cartoon movies.
> 
> As for whether they're furry or not, how do we know if anything is furry whether it be innocent like a children's movie or sexual and adult? Personally, I don't care what mainstream calls it or if its innocent or sexual. If it's not furry because it's only mainstream or because it's innocent, then we're only supporting that furry is just a sexual kink. I know I'm not the only one to see it as more than sex, so why do we only support that personification?


Yes, of course, you have a point there. If enough furries start considering cartoon movies as "furry", then it'll eventually become true from the general opinion.

However there's a difference between "mainstream" and "innocent" you don't seem to get. Something does not need to have sexual/pornographic content to become "furry". (Even if usually such content will only be found amongst the fandom.) Anyways, why are you bringing sex into this?

EIDT: I've reread my post, just wanted to make it clear, I'm not trying to sound rude or bash cartoon movies in any way, only showing my point of view on this.


----------



## Koray (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm... Isn't Donald, Mickey etc considered anthros?
so, yeah...


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm just wishing that various furries like therianthropes weren't always depicted as disgusting pieces of shit.

Seriously, what if a real werewolf were to see Underworld? I bet he'd/she'd be pretty pissed off, but not actually DO anything about it because they would care about their image and wouldn't want to break the law, whereas th Underworld "lycans" ate everything they could eat, and broke apart anything they couldn't eat. I mean, think about it. If you were a wereanimal, would you tear someones head off just because they portrayed you as a monster? Yet people would expect you to do just that and would (at the least) mistrust you, while (at the worst) would attempt to kill you.

BTW, sorry for getting off topic. I kinda got carried away, since I tend to be VERY opinionated.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Yes, of course, you have a point there. If enough furries start considering cartoon movies as "furry", then it'll eventually become true from the general opinion.
> 
> However there's a difference between "mainstream" and "innocent" you don't seem to get. Something does not need to have sexual/pornographic content to become "furry". (Even if usually such content will only be found amongst the fandom.) Anyways, why are you bringing sex into this?
> 
> EIDT: I've reread my post, just wanted to make it clear, I'm not trying to sound rude or bash cartoon movies in any way, only showing my point of view on this.


 

Don't you think that if more Disney cartoons are accepted as Furries, that would help our image, at least a bit?


----------



## alaskawolf (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyjNFmbGxKY
King Kazuma from summer wars looks pretty cool


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 18, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> Stuart Little?



Oh god that movie was horrible....


----------



## Liam (Aug 18, 2009)

[QUOTE="Rock a Doodle" (Movie)]
I'm a furry!
[/QUOTE]

Enough said.
Edit:
Actually it was said with a bit of a "O noes!" tone.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

I do remember an odd british film I watched as a kid randomly, or around halloween , because I remember it being dreadfully creepy, but it had a touch of transformation fur stuff in there I remember it had two boys who turned into mice ,because of these creepy old women who when they took their actual skin or faces off were evil witches who ate children? A ver weird weird move that I cannot pinpoint the name of...hmm maybe someone else will have a clue.


----------

